# Southern Pride DH65 - Smoking Sausage



## Andy Biro (Dec 6, 2017)

New Member with a DH65 for home use.  I want to smoke sausage links in the 65.  How would I go about it.  Tie sausages to the top rack and let hang, cook with two stages.  First dry heat at 130 degrees for 1 hours then 150 degrees with smoke and steam for 2.5 hours.  When finished, cut off smoker, leave door open for sausage to get some color and dry out.

Is that a good plan?


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Dec 6, 2017)

Please remove


----------



## Andy Biro (Dec 6, 2017)

This my first try.  I am doing 25 lbs of Smoked Sausages with the Leggs Smoked Sausage seasoning and the sheep casings.  Your info above will be most helpful.  Will start working on it tomorrow.  Thanks


----------

